# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  راهنمایی در باره ی طراحی تابلو های LED ثابت و روان

## NitroPlus

سلام یه چند وقتیه یه موضوعی درگیرم کرده
دوستان می خواستم بدونم برای طراحی تابلو های LED ثابت و روان باید از کجا شروع کنم؟
منبع آموزشی هست؟ فرق نمی کنه پولی یا free!
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

یا حق

----------


## m.j_banitaba

http://www.nerdkits.com/videos/ledarray2/

----------


## electro_fuzzy

سلام دوست داشتین میتونین از سایت آقای لاچینی استفاده کنینن خیلی مفیده

----------


## mehran901

کتاب 10 پروژه یا 11 پروژه avr انتشارات موج آبی یکی از پروژه های آموزشیش تابلو روان هست هم به زبان سی هم به زبان بیسیک با آموزش کامل و مقدمه های مورد نیاز و تئوری ساخت ...

----------


## amir001

برای تابلو ثابت:

ابتدا متن را با کورل مینویسی و دور اون LED میچینی. مبری پیش لیزری ها برات روی پلکسی اونو سوراخکاری میکنن و جای LED ها در میاد.(این مراحل را خود لیزری ها معمولا انجام میدن و حتما نیاز نیست خودت این کارو انجام بدی)

بعد باید LED ها را بچینی. توی تمامی سوراخها LED میچینی. از پشت هر چندتا ال ای دی را با یک دونه مقاومت با هم سری میکنی بعد همه ی اونها را موازی میکنی. 
برای ال ای دی قرمز هر 5 تا را سری کن و برای سفید و سبز و آبی هر 3 تا را ( این مورد را با توجه به ولتاژ کاریشون به دست بیار. قرمز 2.3 ولت میخواد اما سفید و آبی و ... 3 ولتی هستن و روی بسته هاشون نوشته و باید به ولتاژشون توجه کنی.)
برای مقاومت هم از 120 اهم تا 150 خودت انتخاب کن
به نظرم حدود 150 اهم مقدار خوبی هست

هر کلمه را جدا سیم کشی کن
بعد میتونی از بازار یه فلاشر دو کانال یا سه کانال یا بیشتر(با توجه به تعداد کلماتت) میخری و اونو به تابلوت وصل میکنی

حالا یه ولتاژ 12 ولت 6 آمپر ( یا 4 آمپر یا ... که بستگی به تعداد ال ای دی هات داره ) میذاری روی اون و خیلی خوشکل میبینیش.

تابلو روان هم که خیلی راحت تره فقط و باید یه کم آشنایی اولیه پیدا کنی بعد مثل آب خوردن تابلو میسازی.

توضیحات بیشتر خواستی یه پخ بده تا راهنماییت کنم. 

موفق باشی

----------

